# Breeding Queenie



## Crystal porter (Apr 20, 2021)

I would like to Breed my German Shepard Queenie with a male German Shepherd


----------



## EllZuni (May 31, 2019)

Has she been DM and ofa tested? These things should be done first before planning a litter, along with other health testings as well. What is prompting you to breed your girl, if I may ask?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Crystal porter said:


> I would like to Breed my German Shepard Queenie with a male German Shepherd


Breeding is thought of a little differently than what your looking for here. This will probably get closed, but you may want to look around the forum and you'll get an idea of what people tend to look at with breeding. Its a little more formal and with different conditions then what you're thinking.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Welcome for the forum Crystal.
Please keep in mind that breeding solicitations are prohibited, but feel free to read and ask questions to learn about what involved in breeding responsibly and choosing a stud that compliments your female.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

S


Crystal porter said:


> I would like to Breed my German Shepard Queenie with a male German Shepherd


And?


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Breeding is a very complicated, involved process so I recommend you research it fully before making any decisions. Otherwise you end up with puppies no one wants (just read some of the messages from folks looking for pups to see what the demand is for) that end up at the shelter. There is a lot of important information here but it's just the breeding part, there is also the care of puppies part that comes later: 









How To Breed German Shepherds — Breeding Business


Wondering how to breed German Shepherds? This guide about GSD breeding will help you with puppy litter rmanagement, health issues, and more.




breedingbusiness.com





As you can see, it's an expensive process also. You will need to be fully informed and educated about what to expect and what your responsibilities towards these little lives are. 

I would start with a DNA test on your dog to establish its breeding and be sure she has a healthy genetic makeup. You also want to demand the same from the male you choose. It's irresponsible to breed a dog with with genetic diseases in it's makeup. I know because we lost of very sweet girl to DM and it's horrible to watch them go through something like that when it doesn't have to be. You want to avoid genetic diseases. If this is something you really want to do, you want to do it right, for yourself and you dogs.


----------

